# Struggling to get a satisfying vape... :(



## Herco (12/9/16)

Hey Guys,

I have been vaping for about 4 months now. I recently bought a Tornado Nano rta.

I am using the stock 0.3ohm coil on my kangertech subox nano. (max 50w)

I am struggling a lot get a nice satisfying pull. I have tried almost every airflow/watt combination.

I am annoyed because I took a few pulls on a rx200 with a tornado nano and the experience was amazing! I can't replicate it.

Is it my mod? Or am I missing something in the configuration?

When my watt are above ~30, the vapour I am getting is HOT hot and I can only manage it for a second or two. When my watts are below ~25 the ramp up is too long and I am left unsatisfied.

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Ps. I tinkered around with 70/30 juices as well as 60/40.


----------



## stevie g (12/9/16)

You're lacking experience. Post pics of your coils and we can advise you from there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herco (12/9/16)

Sprint said:


> You're lacking experience. Post pics of your coils and we can advise you from there.



I am using a prebuilt coil, provided with the Nano.


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

Out of interest do you remember what wattage and mode the RX200 was...it could be that you need more watts to get good flavour from a 0.3 ohm coil

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (12/9/16)

I'll bow out of this one I'm sure another tornado owner will be along shortly to help .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/16)

Hi @Herco
When you took a pull on the RX and it was satisfying - what was better about it?

What is lacking in your current device?
Do you need more airflow? Or a tighter draw?
More flavour?
More intensity? 

Was that satisfying pull on the RX with the same tank and coil as you have now?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Herco (12/9/16)

@incredible_hullk, I can't remember... 

@Silver, it definitely had greater flavour. I can manage the same draw by adjusting my airflow, but it is lacking intensity. It is not as 'full' as the draw I took from rx. The rx was delicious, smooth and intense, a proper lung full from a few seconds draw. I get mine to a point where the draw is similar, but then it is lacking a lot of flavour and it's either way to hot or takes a few seconds to produce any vapour at all.

I am waiting for vapers corner to get stock again on their 0.6ohm coils. I read somewhere that should help with a lower wattage device?

Ps. When I put my device on max 50watt and I open my airflow up all the way, I get a dry hit in about ~5seconds of hard pulling. It is also way to hot and uncomfortable when I do that.


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/16)

I had a lot of these problems with stock coils in the beginning. I found building works better for me.
Also, I prefer the temp control mode to power. But I must also mention I adjust mine during the day. I find that I prefer different temps in the morning to during the day and at night. Also different juice is better at different temp. 
I have noticed huge differences between the taste in my toptank to my Gemini to my Target Pro with cCell.
All I can recommend is keep trying. I don't know your setup.


----------



## Silver (12/9/16)

Herco said:


> @incredible_hullk, I can't remember...
> 
> @Silver, it definitely had greater flavour. I can manage the same draw by adjusting my airflow, but it is lacking intensity. It is not as 'full' as the draw I took from rx. The rx was delicious, smooth and intense, a proper lung full from a few seconds draw. I get mine to a point where the draw is similar, but then it is lacking a lot of flavour and it's either way to hot or takes a few seconds to produce any vapour at all.
> 
> ...



But when you had the satisfying vape - was it the same tank you are using now with the same coil? I.e. just on a different mod - or was it a different coil in that RX setup you liked?


----------



## Wyvern (12/9/16)

I found my happy spot with the nano's prebuilt coils at 40- 45W on my cuboid. But then again that is generally my happy place with all tanks/build. The only problem I have with my nano is that on the cuboid I often get atomizer not found. But its fine with the normal tornado.

I have to say so far I havent had any issues with the prebuilt coils.


----------



## Lord Vetinari (12/9/16)

Herco said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been vaping for about 4 months now. I recently bought a Tornado Nano rta.
> 
> ...


Apples and Pears, Sir. It will be hard to replicate a nice build in the Tornado with almost any stock coil but the beastly TFV8. So I think that was the difference is the atty you vaped on had a nice warm cloudy build and was kicking some proper wattage, I vape my RTA around 70 to 90 watts. In short... You have just outgrown your setup and skill set. All you need is to learn to build your own coils and invest in a high wattage mod. We all go through this. All the best with your journey!


----------



## JsPLAYn (13/9/16)

If I may add my input.. you will almost never get your satisfying Vape. Hence guys switching out mods and tanks every so often. I feel it's more a mind thing. I also had a tornado. I was blown away and then I tried someone's else's tornado on same mod and same juice and suddenly it was better than mine.. its a mind **** if u ask me

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (13/9/16)

@Herco Ja, it's a tough one. Unfortunately you have to experiment with different mods, atomizers and coils before you find your happy place. There is lots to learn but I see it as a exciting rather than challenging. If I were you I would dive into the word of RTA's and or RBA's and experiment with building and wicking your own coils. I get tremendous satisfaction out of them and I have only been vaping for 9 months. Watch You tube clips, it's amazing what you will learn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Herco (13/9/16)

Thanks for all the input guys!

I am slowly getting used to warmer vapes... What is going on!? Was vaping at 40watt last night, taste was great and clouds came out nice and big. Was warm, but I must say I was vaping with a smile nevertheless.

Haha, I guess this is how your taste and preferences evolve with vaping.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (13/9/16)

Herco said:


> Thanks for all the input guys!
> 
> I am slowly getting used to warmer vapes... What is going on!? Was vaping at 40watt last night, taste was great and clouds came out nice and big. Was warm, but I must say I was vaping with a smile nevertheless.
> 
> Haha, I guess this is how your taste and preferences evolve with vaping.


Wait till u get to the 80-120watt range.. pure goodness.. With the right coils ofcourse 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lord Vetinari (13/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> If I may add my input.. you will almost never get your satisfying Vape. Hence guys switching out mods and tanks every so often. I feel it's more a mind thing. I also had a tornado. I was blown away and then I tried someone's else's tornado on same mod and same juice and suddenly it was better than mine.. its a mind **** if u ask me
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


FULLY disagree with 'Never get your satisfying vape' as wholeheartedly as possible. Since getting my Goon and Twisted Messes Squared, I am SATISFIED. Twist up some Nichrome and kick wattage over 110 and it is heaven. The Goon only needs normal 22g Nichrome and it is PERFECT. 

The reason the other guy's atty was better was his building and wicking skills. Ask him to show you. And yes the wick is SUPER important to taste. And clouds. Took me a good minute watching build masters to get mine lekka. 

Tired of buying, get a Messes and learn to build it well mate. Or a Phenotype L. There is a reason they come with the price tag, it is because after that you do not feel like buying because you invested in really good gear. 

AND THE BUILD. The atty is only half, how you BUILD it is the rest. Tornado is a good atty.


----------



## kev mac (14/9/16)

Herco said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I have been vaping for about 4 months now. I recently bought a Tornado Nano rta.
> 
> ...


I think coil builds and wicking are key. I have gotten great vape at 25-30w with cheap clone rda-rdtas.Watch some building and wicking (Scottish roll !) video's on YouTube.good luck!


----------



## JsPLAYn (14/9/16)

FogFace said:


> FULLY disagree with 'Never get your satisfying vape' as wholeheartedly as possible. Since getting my Goon and Twisted Messes Squared, I am SATISFIED. Twist up some Nichrome and kick wattage over 110 and it is heaven. The Goon only needs normal 22g Nichrome and it is PERFECT.
> 
> The reason the other guy's atty was better was his building and wicking skills. Ask him to show you. And yes the wick is SUPER important to taste. And clouds. Took me a good minute watching build masters to get mine lekka.
> 
> ...


I was referring to his current situation and nt general.. and yes I agree u correct with types of builds matter but his in newb stages and thats what i was refering to... and I do own and authentic Goon and authentic messes squared 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/9/16)

jsplayn said:


> I was referring to his current situation and nt general.. and yes I agree u correct with types of builds matter but his in newb stages and thats what i was refering to... and I do own and authentic Goon and authentic messes squared
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Just cant beat those atties...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Herco (14/9/16)

For those still interested...

I made a very strange discovery today. I bought a miniken and was firing my tornado nano at 40watts, same as I did on the kangertech.

The experience was amazing. The minikin's hit was cold, smooth and full of flavour from only a few seconds draw.
Put the tank back on the kangertech at 40watts, hit is warm and not so full or flavourful. Vapour production was roughly the same.

Strange indeed.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/9/16)

Herco said:


> For those still interested...
> 
> I made a very strange discovery today. I bought a miniken and was firing my tornado nano at 40watts, same as I did on the kangertech.
> 
> ...


Nope... its all about the chipset. Mods hit differently and some by a mile. Which is why everybody loves their RX200 or SDNA, those DNA/DNA200 chips are phenomenal.


----------

